# New Guy looking for ideas



## Hebrew Hammer (Nov 15, 2009)

Let me start by saying that I'm sure that there has been tons of people on here that have made the same post so sry in advance.

I am starting early with coming up with a plan. I am planing on buying a 240 and putting a sr20 in. other than that I'm at a blank.

Here are my ideas I want a weekend warrior that is still good on the road. I will be doing street course's.
Looking for around 400HP
Great handling 
And don't care about the interior
And a major deal is reliability

I needed to know if there is any differences in the years of 240's so i have the best start I can plus a good list of parts that will give me around 400HP

Like i said I'm sure there has been plenty of others with the same post so can you link them if you find them 

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Go to Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia then search for "nissan 240sx".


----------

